# Miles' size



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

I've made a lot of posts on here through the years about how big Miles is. Well tonight I was going through some pictures and I found this one of a pack of goldens we had one day at the dog park.

Miles is on the left. The one in the middle is clearly a puppy, but the other other two are full grown typical Goldens, and according to their mother they are very "well bred" ones.

Some Vital Stats on Miles:
Weight: 122 pounds
Height to the top of his shoulders (withers?):29"
Length from Nose to Rear: 46"


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

O Miles is gorgeous!!! And he is obviously a big boy!!!
Our Taco is a pretty big dog too but not as big as Miles!
I like Miles' coat!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a very handsome boy. He does look like he has a couple of inches on the other goldens. How much does he weigh?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

122 pounds? Seriously? He doesn't look like he weighs that much. He is the largest in the pack! That's always the case with Daisy. I've never met a golden larger than her ... but then I've never met Miles


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow,122 lb-big teddy bear!!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I have met Miles - and he is the sweetest guy! He is just a big golden - what a love!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a gorgeous big boy and not fat. I would love to have one that big.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, he's exactly twice Rookie's size! At two years old, Rookie weighs in at 61 pounds.


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

That's a nice looking dog. Personally, I'm not a fan of the skinny, long snouted Golden's. I like to see the big blocky heads and stocky body.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your Miles is a handsome guy, and he certainly does get the "bigger is better" award amongst his dog park pals


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

desilu said:


> I have met Miles - and he is the sweetest guy! He is just a big golden - what a love!


It's been a while since Dillon's rescue (for Missmarstar), but he's the same wonderful Pup!



BeauShel said:


> What a gorgeous big boy and not fat. I would love to have one that big.


Thanks! Honestly, I'd really like to get him down a few more pounds to about 115. I'm working on it!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Simon is very tall, but only weighs 80 pounds. I have had many comments like, "WOW! I've never seen a Golden that BIG before!"
Makes me feel better that there are other goldens as big as he is!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Just more of him to love! He really is a gorgeous boy


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He is gorgeous, and as BeauShel mentioned he is big but he is not fat! (or at least doesn't look like it from this picture). Very handsome looking! I hope you have a really big bed to share with him!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

OOOOHHH - he looks so huggable - you have one very handsome boy there


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He is 2 inches taller and nearly 20lbs heavier than my german shepherd!


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

I love it. I'm nuts for big dogs, and I swear it makes them all the sweeter.


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

What a beautiful, beautiful dog! I do not think I have ever seen a golden that large. LOVE him!


----------



## kokomo181 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am afraid at the rate Tucker is going he will be that big too! Tucker is 5 months old (will be 6 months on July 23rd) and he is almost 60 lbs!! He is so tall and he is nothing big skin and bones..he is just large framed! I bet he will get near 100 lbs if he keeps growing!


----------

